# Ultra Surf or Proxifier Dead - Orkut Banned



## Goten (Sep 25, 2007)

Guys we have this problem in college.

We cannot surf orkut using our wifi.

It was possible before with ultra surf but now its not.

I have tried proxifier but it is also not working.

They are using winroute firewall.

N damn they block everything even gmail n stuff

Help us out guys.

Suggest me settings or some other tunnelling software.

Pls do upload that software n gimme the link to it.

As u know i cant surf nething but yahoo.

Peace Brothers.

R.I.P.


----------



## slugger (Sep 25, 2007)

97 posts and u still posting without searching

*REPORTIN*


----------

